# steelhead advice



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

This is my first year fly fishing for steelhead, and i could use all the advice I could get. Types of line,flies,best places to fish, anything would be helpful.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Just keep trying, search the inernet, and don't give up. Go with someone who is experienced if you can


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

reelson,
I'm guessing you are fishing ohio tribs now?
This time of year egg patterns work well , alot of people are using tandem rigs with the top fly being an egg pattern or suckerspawn, followed by a nymph pattern at 12-18 inches below the top fly.
I havent caught many steelhead on nymphs but have only tried nymphs for about 2 years now. I did have 2 steelhead on an eggsucking-stonefly pattern at rock river yesterday. You can't go wrong with a crystal meth or sucker spawn pattern now, later in spring wooly buggers work well when the fish get more aggressive w/ warmer water conditions.

good luck , check out steelhead101.com for some good flies


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..give ma call about 7 or so tonight 330-958-1350 I'll help you but as far as the best places .. well you will have to figure that out for your self ...lol....

Tom


----------

